# Quit smoking support group?



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

I really want to quit smoking, if anyone else wants to start a support group let's get it going

how is this related to slingshots hmm... i was thinking for every month that we go without smoking a pack, we reward ourselves with a slingshot LOL

but if we exceed a pack in the next month not ony do we not get a new slingshot but we have to send the one we got a month prior to another member who didn't smoke this month

i am using a vaporizer (E-cigarette) but would like to know whatever helps

i don't think it's possible to quit by myself, and need some support from other "quitters"

please let me know thanks guys


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

strikewzen,

I have quit over 2 years ago using the e-cigarette. I still use the ecig, but only on the occasion and with zero nicotine. If you need more information just shoot me a PM, I know a where you can get a plethora of information on that subject matter.

As far as rewarding oneself with a slingshot,, I find that to be a grand idea, and I will help anyone achieve that goal to the best of my ability.

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would think inhaling water vapor would be somehow bad for you too ... is this not the case?


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Best thing I found for quitting the cigs was Chantix a.k.a Champix in the U.K , no side effects , it kills the cravings deader than dead .
Saying that , if it was that good why did I start again last year ? Oh yeah , I know why , I'm an idiot ..... I'm up for quitting again though , can see me buying a lot of cattys .....


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I would think inhaling water vapor would be somehow bad for you too ... is this not the case?


Inhaling anything other than air is bad for you, the question is is it as bad as taking in 2000+ carcinogens?

There are many ways to quit, if one desires to, but not every works for each individual. I support any safer way to quit, whether it's gum, patches, medication, ecig, or the most important thing the motivation to buy more slingshots







(or hardware to make them). Heck if one doesn't want to quit smoking, but needs to find away to support the slingshot habit, I am sure the members of this community could provide moral support as well (not monetary though







)

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

strikewzen, I appreciate your idea


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i always wanted to try a vaporizer cigg but have not yet.. i would love to quit with you


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

I quit 8 years and 50 pounds ago – after trying all the normal stuff the only thing that worked for me was cold turkey – I still get the itch once in a while – I also dream about smoking sometimes – It was with-out question the hardest thing I have ever done in my life – **** I could light up right now – sometime I will walk by someone who is smoking & they really stink other times I will walk by some one smoking & think about offering a five dollar bill for one because it smells so good – **** of a habit! I’m 65 – maybe if I make it to 70 I’ll start again – they shouldn’t cost over 15 bucks a pack by then.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i am making up my mind to quit. its really nagging at me. i gotta be able to do it soon . i would rather spend money on slingshots lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

all the money you wouldve spent on cigs, you ought to put in a jar or box or something of the sort. at the end of each month, use the money to buy a slingshot. i knew a guy who was blowing about a $100 a week on cigs. when he quit, he couldnt believe the money he was spending.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok tomorrow is day one. it has to start somewhere. this is for you irfan


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Good luck BJ
My wife stopped smoking a year ago,She as a tin she puts the money she would have spent on cigs in.
Over £500 in there,Trouble is for the first few months it was like living with a Grizzly bear.Talk about temper tantrums,Yikes.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

haha BJ i still sneak in about 2~3 cigs/day ....... please do let us know how you are doing =D

i'm still trying to "taper" lol

but do let us know how you are doing, thanks everyone for your support, i find it amazing that so many of you gave advices and support even if you don't smoke or have quit in the past, it tells us we are not alone, thank you guys

i plan to stop altogether by December after a big exam, and also taper down my redbull intake (7+/day) gonna start mountain biking again!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree with TOM HUDSON its the way I did it also 8 years ago I am 68 and when I reach 70 I am not starting again NO WAY! I consider myself lucky not having any ill effects after smoking since I was 16 years old ,quitting smoking is the best thing for your future . I smoked MARLBORO'S and BACKWOODS CIGARS and inhaled both,what a dummy!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Marbles said:


> I agree with TOM HUDSON its the way I did it also 8 years ago I am 68 and when I reach 70 I am not starting again NO WAY! I consider myself lucky not having any ill effects after smoking since I was 16 years old ,quitting smoking is the best thing for your future . I smoked MARLBORO'S and BACKWOODS CIGARS and inhaled both,what a dummy!


If you smoked MARLBORO then now time to shoot MILBRO


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

After smoking as long as I did, I feel lucky to have time for anything.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

day one begins :s


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

GOGO BJ and PM me your address i'll try to mail out those camellia oil i promised this coming week

for me it's always day one ... LOL


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Very best of luck chaps , I'm going for it again next month ( the good old fashioned chemical way , Champix/Chantix , as I have absolutely no willpower ) , gonna have to break the mental association of going outside to shoot with that of having a smoke as well ( no smoking indoors allowed ) .......

Pat


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wishing you guys the best, I also quit quite a few years ago. Had to do it cold turkey. I tried it all, after this pack, next monday, after the holidays. I watched my brother, a smoker die from lung cancer, wifes sister has it now. It is a very hard thing to do but you are all man enough to do it. I think it's great to have a support group lie this. Rember, YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Tom, 
I agree with you 1000 % Bud! I should know too,I quit everything and smoking was by far the toughest thing I ever had to quit. Cold turkey was the only way for me too-and then only after trying about 10 times previous. For me it was 4 years ago. I miss it tremendously and still love the smell too. I'll tell you something else too, all the hype about feeling better-I felt worse. The only thing that was improved and it is a big deal is my breathing. No more 20 minutes every morning spent coughing and another 20 minutes at night listening to the "wheezing orchestra" keeping me fom going to sleep. All that is gone,but I still miss them. Oh yeah, one other plus, the wife and I quit at the same time and kept all the cigarette money we saved put aside. We ended up with almost $15000.00 after 2 years-we then promptly bought a new living room set and also two bedroom sets-guess it was worth it now that I think of it! Flatband


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

FINE COLD TURKEY IT IS THEN

will let you guys know how crappy i feel in few days LOL

what better time than now???


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

My wife did the whole cold turkey thing 6 years ago , never looked back , me on the other hand am a total ****ing nightmare to live with if I try to do it the hard way , lots of admiration for those who can do it like that though .
Getting nearer to quitting day for me , next week I start Champix , fortnight after that no more cigs .....

Pat


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

It's easy to quit smoking, I have done it hundreds of times


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I quit smoking in 1994. That sounds like a long time ago, but I vividly remember the hundreds of times before that that I tried to quit and failed. Anyway, I want to encourage anybody who wants to quit to go for it! Only advice I can add is this: Control your thoughts! Don't let your mind wander and begin fantasizing about smoking. If you can force you mind to think about something else every time you're tempted to smoke, you will have a huge advantage. Think of it this way: distract yourself! When I look back to when I was finally successful, I realized that that was what I was doing, that I hadn't done before. I was so desperate to quit that as soon as my mind "drifted" back to smoking, I would feel horrified at the thought and almost angrily push it out of my mind and do something interesting (Shoot your slingshot?) and I'd forget about it. It took a little time to get in the habit of smoking, and it will take a little time to get out of the habit.

I hope this doesn't sound lame and unhelpful. I understand how difficult it is, believe me. If this isn't helpful, I encourage you to keep looking for your own solution. Once you are "free" of the addiction, you WILL feel so good. I know I do.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I smoked cigarettes for 17 years and then switched to a pipe 9 years ago when cigs reached close to $3 a pack (sounds cheap today, lol). About two weeks ago, I bought a couple of e-cig batteries, a charger, a bunch of refillable cartomizers and some juice to put in them. I haven't smoked tobacco in slightly over a week and I'm already feeling better. As was said, inhaling anything is probably a bad idea, but I figure the vapor from an e-cig doesn't contain carbon monoxide, tar, or the 4,000+ toxins/carcinogens in real tobacco (they've found traces of harmful chemicals in vapor, but they're like 1/100th of what's in a single standard filter cig), so it's hard to believe it's _as_ bad as real smoking. All I know is that my cough is gone and I'm breathing better, even after this short a time. Hopefully, this will lead me to give up altogether and get the nicotine monkey off my back for good. We'll see.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i smoked a couple yesterday and a couple today which is a lot better than my regular pack-a-day habit. I quit years ago for 6 months and was doing famously until i came up with a reason to start again....

honestly, i love to smoke but i hate smoking.. id love to get a hold of E ciggs... there are a few people at my work that all bought some but then quickly stopped using them. I think they liked actual smoking too much or something. I am going to ask around work and see if anyone wants to sell theirs to me. They seem pretty cool the way you get the "hit " of a drag and actually blow out smoke too.
Truth is, i wish i didn't want to smoke at all. I daydream of being one of those non-smokers who have a lot more money and don't need a chemical to "ease their nerves". Smoking does not alleviate stress, it only adds fuel to the fire, so to speak.
what bothers me the most is how the addiction itself plants ideas in my head about how I could not live without it and how awesome it is. I could live without it, and its the farthest thing from awesome. Smoking is a weakness.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

I know, old thread but I'm going to give my 2 cents on this. 







After being diagnosed with COPD, I knew I had to toss the cigs after 30 years of smoking 2 packs a day. I started with an E-cig and was using it constantly...they just didn't have enough nicotine in them to work for me when used alone. So found an e-cig forum and that's where I discovered Swedish Snus. It's an awesome product and made quitting totally painless. It's made from food-grade tobacco and the chance of oral cancer is practically nil, and since it's not fermented, you don't have to spit like you do with traditional oral tobacco. You put it under your upper lip and nobody can even tell you have it in your mouth. I quit smoking a little over 3 years ago and still haven't gone back to it, which shocked everyone. Camel and Marlboro snus isn't what I'm talking about either...that stuff is a poor imitation of snus and probably just as bad for you as traditional fermented oral tobacco products.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Sheila said:


> I know, old thread but I'm going to give my 2 cents on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sheila!!!
i have so many E cigs and the battery charging is pain in the A, i think this might be the solution...

thanks a million for your reply


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I have tried Swedish Snus! I think it's illegal in the UK though? Anyway I'm glad it worked for you Sheila!

I am going down the road with the e-cig soon, as I have just hopefully had my last chest infection from smoking cigarettes. I have smoked for 13 years now and really want to try and quit for good this time. Wish me luck


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Jim Williams said:


> I have tried Swedish Snus! I think it's illegal in the UK though? Anyway I'm glad it worked for you Sheila!
> 
> I am going down the road with the e-cig soon, as I have just hopefully had my last chest infection from smoking cigarettes. I have smoked for 13 years now and really want to try and quit for good this time. Wish me luck


jim don't buy those cig looking weak ones like greensmoke (they suuucckkk)

there's e-cig forum with custom pipes that use ly-po batteries and custom juice etc

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I was an administrator over at that forum for some years, but I am still a member there. The ecig helped me,and almost on my 3rd year... I started with high nic and went down to zero.. now I barely touch it... I have gone back to smoking cigs from time to time and the ecig as well.. but I went from 2 packs a day to zero packs... to puffing on an ecig everyday to the occational.... and even when I smoke a cig.. a pack lasts me a couple of months...

of course my plan wasn't ever to quit.. I just wanted to cut back.. it happens naturally..

That forum is a good source, and though I don't frequent it as often as I use to... I am readily available for any inquiries about anything... just shoot me a PM here.

Strike: you are right greensmoke is a bad ecig, but there are alot of cigarette look alikes that work great..

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

it appears I forgot that I posted in here,, and gave some redundant information









good luck to all, and my offer for information still stands









LGD


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

strikewzen said:


> thank you sheila!!!
> i have so many E cigs and the battery charging is pain in the A, i think this might be the solution...
> 
> thanks a million for your reply


I used to keep a ton of e-cigs too when I was using them....mostly because I didn't want to take a chance on running out of fully charged batteries and risk picking up a regular cig again!
I


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Williams said:


> I have tried Swedish Snus! I think it's illegal in the UK though? Anyway I'm glad it worked for you Sheila!
> 
> I am going down the road with the e-cig soon, as I have just hopefully had my last chest infection from smoking cigarettes. I have smoked for 13 years now and really want to try and quit for good this time. Wish me luck


Yeah, unfortunately they still ban snus in Europe, except in Sweden of course. Really too bad...that stuff is literally a lifesaver! And good luck with quitting too


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i have a plan for you guys to quit smoking. you get 5 shots at a matchstick at 33 feet away. you light the match you can have a cigarette. you only get one match and one attempt a day .


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Should improve accuracy in those with strong cravings too!!









If anyone is looking for a non-smoker to send their slingshot to coz they broke down and had a ciggy then I humbly volunteer.

Good luck all and I hope u kick the habit. On the topic of habits.. Any suggestions for a chronic nail biter?

Jay


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

jayw81 said:


> ... On the topic of habits.. Any suggestions for a chronic nail biter?
> 
> Jay


cut fingers off ...


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I smoked for about 2 years. Quit the DAY I started vaping an e-cig with 24mg juice. I have no intentions to quit using nicotine, although I am down to 12mg e juice.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

D.Nelson said:


> I smoked for about 2 years. Quit the DAY I started vaping an e-cig with 24mg juice. I have no intentions to quit using nicotine, although I am down to 12mg e juice.


My mom quite with those ecigs without even intending to. She has a friend who was into them, & gave her one to go out with. She liked it, & found that she didn't feel the need for an actual cigarette afterwards. She's never looked back


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

So happy to hear. That is such a life changing event.


----------



## GrimyReaper (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been an ecig user for about six years now, generally most people don't get on with them because they choose a nicotine density that is too low, most 20/pack a day smokers settle nicely with 24mg juice, a decent mod and a decent atomiser. I'm also on the ecig forums (different username obviously) and the old adage "you get what you pay for" rings true here too, given decent gear, decent juice and a bit of time you will switch if you want to, it's painless.

I really admire the guys that can do it cold turkey (it's obviously the best way) but I just couldn't and TBH am pretty happy as a vaper, no real plans to stop, now the gear is bought and I make my own juice (e-liquid) my costs are around 20-30p per day as opposed to the £10 I would have been spending..


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

My dad died from cigarette-causing lung cancer at the age of only 59. in 1974. I should've taken the hint, but it took me until 1983, 9 years later, to realize that I'd probably end up the same way if I didn't stop smoking.

In my mind, it was a "do or die" moment. None of "cutting back" a couple of cigarettes a day until the goal was reached - I went "cold turkey" - no cigarettes, no way, no how, period.

It was quite difficult, yes, but I kept using what they call "self affirmations" - whenever I craved for a cigarette, I would ask myself, in a firm voice, "Who's stronger, me or the cigarette!?". I can't tell you how many times I asked that question, but little by little it worked.

The strong will and the affirmations did the trick. I didn't have to use someone else as a crutch or support person.

I became very sensitive to other people's smoke, and walk away, because I would stop inhaling when I smelled their smoke. I still find myself turning away from smoke traveling to my nose. It's been 31 years now that I've been a non-smoker, and I must've saved a small fortune in money from not buying cigarettes, and at my age of almost 70 years, no one seems to care if I fart in Wal-Mart.

:screwy:


----------



## GrimyReaper (Nov 2, 2014)

I hear surprise farts are a thing to look forward to later on (I'm 42 so probably not that long to wait)..

My grandad went from emphysema, that was a horrible thing but it never stopped me, it took my doctor telling me after a chest x-ray that I already had damage there and if I didn't stop I would probably follow him. I came home, looked at my 2yr old son and still couldn't last the rest of the day out, so I found a less harmful alternative, it's obviously not perfect in comparison to giving up completely but my doc is a lot happier and I can breathe well enough again.

I know what you mean about smoke, I don't avoid smokers, I can't as a lot of my friends are smokers and I'm in no position to judge but I hate the smell now. I'm under no illusions, I haven't given anything up, just switched to vaping but I don't know how I smoked all those years.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Toobz said:


> I hear surprise farts are a thing to look forward to later on (I'm 42 so probably not that long to wait)..
> 
> My grandad went from emphysema, that was a horrible thing but it never stopped me, it took my doctor telling me after a chest x-ray that I already had damage there and if I didn't stop I would probably follow him. I came home, looked at my 2yr old son and still couldn't last the rest of the day out, so I found a less harmful alternative, it's obviously not perfect in comparison to giving up completely but my doc is a lot happier and I can breathe well enough again.
> 
> I know what you mean about smoke, I don't avoid smokers, I can't as a lot of my friends are smokers and I'm in no position to judge but I hate the smell now. I'm under no illusions, I haven't given anything up, just switched to vaping but I don't know how I smoked all those years.


Two things - first of all, I never said "surprise" farts. All of my farts are purposeful, usually to express my disapproval. F 'rinstance, an old fat woman who wears Spandex pants three sizes too small for her. She's fart deserving.

Second thing - after I stopped smoking, I realized that the apartment I had been living in with my parents for many years, really reeked of cigarette smoke and the walls and ceilings weren't the original white but yellow from cigarettes. My mom's hair stunk from cigarettes. Ashtrays stunk. I probably stunk when I smoked, but nobody told me, and I didn't get any farts of disapproval, but maybe farts of disapproval weren't in fashion at that time.

But that's just me...

:screwy:


----------

